# منتديات القانون الخاص > القانون المدنى > أحكام القضاء المدني >  سلطة إصدار الأمر على عريضة

## هيثم الفقى

فالقاعدة :

أنه لما كانت المادة (14) من القانون رقم 11 لسنة 1940 قد أسندت إلى قاضي الأمور المستعجلة اختصاصاً خاصاً هو سلطة إصدار الأمر على عريضة بالإذن بأن يباع بالمزاد العلني مقومات المحل التجاري كلها أو بعضها التي يتناولها امتياز البائع أو الراهن خرج فيها عن مفهوم وطبيعة الأوامر على عرائض واختصاص قاضي الأمور المستعجلة الواردة في قانون المرافعات – وعلى نحو ما ورد في الرد على السبب الأول بما يتعين معه وجوب إعمال حكمها مع تكملته بما لا يتعارض معه من أحكام وردت به، وكان قرار رئيس الجمهورية بالقانون رقم 50 لسنة 1971 بتقسيم محكمة القاهرة الابتدائية إلى محكمة جنوب القاهرة وأخرى لشمال القاهرة قد خص قضاة المحكمة الأولى بنظر كافة المنازعات التي يختص بها قاضي الأمور المستعجلة التي تدخل في نطاق الاختصاص المحلي لكل من المحكمتين وتقيداً بذلك أسندت الجمعية العامة لمحكمة جنوب القاهرة الابتدائية – في توزيع العمل عن العام القضائي 99/2000 الذي صدر الأمر في خلاله – لقاضي الأمور الوقتية بها الاختصاص بنظر الأوامر على عرائض المقدمة من ذوي الشأن لبيع ورهن المحال التجارية نفاذاً لأحكام القانون رقم 11 لسنة 1940 بصفته قاضياً للأمور المستعجلة وكان القرار المتظلم منه أمام محكمة أول درجة قد صدر من قاضي الأمور الوقتية بمحكمة جنوب القاهرة الابتدائية استناداً إلى هذه الصفة فإن النعي على الحكم المطعون فيه بهذا السبب يضحى على غير أساس.

إن قصر محكمة أول درجة قضاءها على تأييد الأمر برفض الطلب المقدم على عريضة إلى قاضي الأمور الوقتية بصفته قاضياً للأمور المستعجلة للإذن ببيع ورهن المحال التجارية لصدوره من قاضي غير مختص محلياً. قضاء في دفع شكلي لا تستنفد به ولايتها. إلغاء الحكم المطعون فيه لقضاء أول درجة وتصديه للموضع. خطأ. وجوب إعادتها إلى محكمة أول درجة للفصل في موضوعها.

(الطعن رقم 421 لسنة 71 ق – جلسة 28/5/2002)

----------


## ahmad twfeek

لا الة الا انت سبحانك انى كنت من الظالمين

----------


## ahmad twfeek

سبحان اللة والحمد للة

----------


## ahmad twfeek

شككككككككككررررررررررررااااا

----------

